# Holy Enigma! Bible Verses Not Heard in Sunday School (back to $.99 on Kindle)



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Does God have a sense of humor? I think he does.

Deuteronomy 25:11-12 If two men fight and one's wife tries to help by grabbing the testicles of the other man, her hand will be cut off without pity. (Living Bible)

Yikes! That's gotta hurt!

Proverbs 27:15 A constant dripping on a rainy day and a cranky woman are much alike. You can no more stop her complaints than you can stop the wind. (Living Bible)

Sorry ladies, I didn't write it.

The Holy Bible is chock-full of fascinating, sometimes shocking and almost never discussed lexis, verse after verse you will never hear in Sunday School.

A distinctive Bible study, Holy Enigma! takes a light hearted look at the most ancient stories of the Near East. It introduces candor, humor, and commonsense into a careful assessment of God's word. In a heartfelt desire to spawn interest in reading the Bible, the author opens Pandora's Box by questioning the divinity of some of the most bizarre text.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Steve . . . you know the drill. . . .

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

This is right up my alley!  Love the concept, I'll be sampling!


----------



## CS (Nov 3, 2008)

A link would be helpful.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Reese, thanks for checking it out. Since this is Sunday morning here's one from the book for the ladies:

Again, sorry ladies, I didn't write this one either:

1Corinthians 14:34-35 Women should be silent during the church meetings. They are not to take part in the discussion, for they are subordinate to men as the Scriptures also declare. If they have any questions to ask, let them ask their husbands at home, for it is improper for women to express their opinions in church meetings.  (Living Bible)

Yikes! I'm gonna show this one to our female pastor.

Steve Ward
Holy Enigma!


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

CS yeah thanks for the suggestion. I went back and put a word link in and that seemed to work.
I tried to put an image link in and it said it went but I dont see it. May be because the book
is so newly uploaded. The book description hasnt even posted yet.
Steve


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

I started this today and couldn't put it down!  Read until my iPod touch battery died and can't wait for it to charge so I can get back to it.  Simply fascinating!  I've found plenty of my own questions while reading the Bible, but so far have only discussed them with my husband.  Bravo to you for writing this, and best of luck with it!  I'd love to have a discussion with you about a certain passage that has perplexed me for some time, if you're interested.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Reese 

Thank you so much for your kind note. I hope you continue to enjoy the book. Really made my day after
getting a couple of hate letters over in the Kindle Community. People either love it or hate it, but most
of those who hate it don't read past the title.  If you feel so inclined, a brief review would be much appreciated.

Oh if you would like to reach me personally to discuss any part of the Bible you can drop me a note at:

[email protected]

Steve Ward
Holy Enigma: Bible Verses Youll Never Hear in Sunday School


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

Thanks, Steve, I just emailed you.  Looking forward to your thoughts!

Finished this spectacular work this morning.  I will review soon.  Thanks again for producing such a thought provoking work!


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

RR,
thank you so much for that 5-star review. Really made my day. A lot of people have
told me they liked the book but so few take the time to post a review.  My hope is
that people will be attracted to all the controversy around the Bible and read the
Good Book for themselves. Just think what the world would be like if everyone would
just follow the Golden Rule.
All your comments are so much appreciated.
Steve Ward
Holy Enigma!


----------



## Lazer (Mar 7, 2010)

Steve,
Congrats on your new book Holy Enigma! I read the reviews and it sounds good. 
I will be buying it. How do you account for the price difference Print vs. Ebook?
$40 to $.99 is a pretty big swing.

Lazer


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks Lazer for your kind words. Here is a new 5-star review for Holy Enigma!  Thanks Ginger!

By Ginger Henderson
A wonderfully close look at the Bible, Holy Enigma lays it all out there for you. Passages are shown together making it easy to see where writer bias or simply botched translation have created stunning contradictions. A fabulous, thought-provoking work that I'm pleased I found. What I love most about this work is the desire I now have to dig into my Bible again, take a look at all those highlighted Bible Study passages it contains, and gain a deeper understanding of the words God wants to speak to my heart.


----------



## k2reader (May 5, 2010)

Steve,

I ran across your book and decided to pick it up (positive reviews + great price). Looks pretty good so far but wanted to point out a few formatting issues:

Title Bar: Reads "Holy Enigma Bible Verses *Youll*"...missing the apostrophe
Errant hypens: Loc 178-85 "com-piles", Loc 518-25 "hun-dreds", "chil-dren"


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

K2 Reader, yeah thanks for checking out my book. That apostrophe costs $40,
a very expensive apostrophe! It's the only difference from the print version and
I am just kidding, I need to go back to DTP and fix that.  The hyphenated words
are due to the print version being directly loaded into Kindle with different margins.
Sorry about that, that will take a little longer to fix. I hope the content of the
book will make it worth your while.
Thanks for asking,
Steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

K2, One more thing. I went to my DTP page to fix the apostrophe in the title and found that it
wasn't me that messed up but Amazon. Somehow they managed to leave the 
apostrophe off. I wrote them an email, so I hope they can get that fixed.
Thanks for letting me know.
Steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Do you know much about the Bible? Have you ever read these verses?

Proverbs 27:15 A constant dripping on a rainy day and a cranky woman are much alike. You can no more stop her complaints than you can stop the wind. (Living Bible)

Deuteronomy 25:11-12 If two men fight and one's wife tries to help by grabbing the testicles of the other man, her hand will be cut off without pity. (Living Bible)

The Holy Bible is chock-full of fascinating, sometimes shocking and almost never discussed lexis, verse after verse you will never hear in Sunday School.
A distinctive Bible study, Holy Enigma! takes a light hearted look at the most ancient stories of the Near East. It introduces candor, humor, and commonsense into a careful assessment of God's word. In a heartfelt desire to spawn interest in reading the Bible, the author opens Pandora's Box by questioning the divinity of some of the most bizarre text.

Steve Ward
Holy Enigma!


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

For curious explorers of ancient writings, for those who would dare probe the "dogma of inerrancy," for believers who would honestly strive to understand the true will of our Creator, this book dives headlong into the high seas of Holy ENIGMA! In an ongoing dialog with God, the born-again layman, Luke Twain, offers a distinctive approach to unlocking some of the Bible's darkest comedy.


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Finally got my cover posted on Kindle Boards. I'm a slow learner.

Here is a note I received from a reader (J. Riley) last week.

I was looking thru the $.99 thread and found this book a few weeks ago. I started it on my plane ride home and I love it!!! It is very insightful and funny. Thank you for this wonderful book and mostly thans for the price!
$40 in print, only $.99 on Kindle: Holy Enigma! Bible Verses Youll Never Hear in Sunday School.

Thanks to J. Riley


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Holy Enigma! gets an unsolicited review by Red Adept.
Okay, so she didn't like it much, but she said it was well written and she wanted to post it on her site.
Thanks Lynn.
Steve


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

Sky Warrior said:


> 1Corinthians 14:34-35 Women should be silent during the church meetings. They are not to take part in the discussion, for they are subordinate to men as the Scriptures also declare. If they have any questions to ask, *let them ask their husbands at home*, for it is improper for women to express their opinions in church meetings. (Living Bible)





ReeseReed said:


> I started this today and couldn't put it down! Read until my iPod touch battery died and can't wait for it to charge so I can get back to it. Simply fascinating! I've found plenty of my own questions while reading the Bible, *but so far have only discussed them with my husband*. Bravo to you for writing this, and best of luck with it! I'd love to have a discussion with you about a certain passage that has perplexed me for some time, if you're interested.


Not sure if your comment was intentionally humorous Reese, but it sure was hilarious in the context of this thread!


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi Jason,
I wont speak for ReeseReed, but she wrote a great review and as many are,
she is curious about the many mysteries in the Bible, those which reflect the culture of the times.
Women had it rough in those days, they were considered property and as I said in my introduction,
in the Old Testament there is no distinction between women and slaves. Jesus Christ came to the
rescue of women and treated them with respect and compassion. He also outlawed the Hebrew
law of divorce by letter, a one way proposition. He rescued the prostitute from stoning and had
a group of women in his entourage including Mary Magdalene. In other books that were not included
in the New Testament canon, Mary Magdalene was above all the disciples and when Christ returned
from the grave, he returned to her first in a garden.
Steve Ward


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

I didn't mean any disrespect to your book or to you Steve, I was just pointing out the irony of the previous post you had made and her follow-up. =)


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Hey Jason, 

No problem, I really appreciate your discussion. Funny, when I give lectures and Bible studies
on my book Holy Enigma! I always have a female in the audience look up and read those verses
aloud:

1Corinthians 14:34-35 Women should be silent during the church meetings. They are not to take part in the discussion, for they are subordinate to men as the Scriptures also declare. If they have any questions to ask, let them ask their husbands at home, for it is improper for women to express their opinions in church meetings.  (Living Bible)

There are several other similar verses where Paul is discussing the proper behavior of Christian women. Most women are
pretty shocked because they have never heard them before.

If you think those are bad, try this one from the Old Testament:

Deuteronomy 21:10-14 When you go to war and the Lord your God delivers your enemies to you, and you see among the captives a beautiful girl you want as your wife, take her home with you . . . However, if after marrying her you decide you don’t like her, you must let her go free. (Living Bible)

In the Old Testament, the word "marry" is often substituted for "rape". Marriage was a one way proposition where the man simply
wrapped his cloak around the female of his choice.

Again, thanks for your comments.

Steve


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

New Steve Ward interview posted soon on:  kippoe.blogspot.com


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

The book of Ecclesiastes has some pretty funny verses that never get much notice, like this one.

Ecclesiastes 9:4-7  There is hope only for the living, “It is better to be a live dog than a dead lion!” For the living at least know that they will die!  But the dead know nothing; they don’t even have their memories. Whatever they did in their lifetimes—loving, hating, envying—is long gone, and they have no part in anything here on earth any more.  So go ahead eat, drink and be merry for it makes no difference to God! (Living Bible)


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Excerpt from Holy Enigma!

        Women had it pretty tough in Old Testament days. Just dont get caught peeking in the next tent.

Numbers 5:11-28  And the Lord said to Moses, “Tell the people of Israel that if a man’s wife commits adultery, but there is no proof, there being no witnesses, and he is jealous and suspicious, the man shall bring his wife to the priest . . . to bring out the truth as to whether or not she is guilty.

The priest shall bring her before the Lord, and take holy water in a clay jar and mix it into dust from the floor of the Tabernacle.  He shall unbind her hair and place the suspicion offering in her hands to determine whether or not her husband’s suspicions are justified.

He shall require her to swear that she is innocent, and then he shall say to her, ‘If no man has slept with you except your husband, be free from the effects of this bitter water that causes the curse.  But if you have committed adultery, then Jehovah shall make you a curse among your people, for he will make your thigh to rot away and your body to swell.’ And the woman will be required to say, ‘Yes, let it be so.’

He shall . . . then require the woman to drink the water. If she has been defiled, having committed adultery against her husband, the water will become bitter within her, and her body will swell and her thigh will rot, and she shall be a curse among her people. But if she is pure and has not committed adultery, she is unharmed and will soon become pregnant. (Living Bible)

      Holy thigh rot! One more set of verses which will surely escape Sunday school study. Yikes!


----------



## ReeseReed (Dec 5, 2009)

911jason said:


> Not sure if your comment was intentionally humorous Reese, but it sure was hilarious in the context of this thread!


I had totally missed this, but you're right! HILARIOUS!! I guess this means I'm living right?? Too funny!!


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

How did widows fare in Bible times?  Yikes!

Deuteronomy 25:5-10  If a man’s brother dies without a son, . . . he must marry his brother’s wife and sleep with her. The first son she bears to him shall be counted as the son of the dead brother, so that his name will not be forgotten. But if the dead man’s brother refuses to do his duty in this matter . . . the elders of the city will then summon him and talk it over with him, and if he still refuses, the widow shall walk over to him in the presence of the elders, pull his sandal from his foot, and spit in his face. (Living Bible)


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

For those who might be interested, here is an outline of the contents of Holy Enigma!


Chapter 1. The Written Word of God?                     
Chapter 2.  Faith, Religion and a Little Humor	
Chapter 3.  Evolution of the Holy Bible 
Chapter 4.  Dark Secrets of the Old Testament
1.	Jew vs. Gentile 
2.	Summary of the Old Testament	
         The Beginning – Creation
         The Ending – Judgment and Hope	
Chapter 5.  Ancient Enigma
1.	Women of the Old Testament 
2.	Holy Circumcision! 
3.	The Law of Moses 
4.	Bible Sex, Ancient Taboos and Moral Decline
5.	Contradictions in the Ancient World	
6.	Foretelling of the Messiah 
7.	Old Testament – Fact or Fiction? 
Chapter 6.  Mysteries of the New Testament 
1.	Missing Link – Old vs. New 
2.	Jew vs. Gentile 
3.	Summary of the New Testament 
4.	The Gospels 
5.	Human Words, Language, Speaking in Tongues	
6.	Women of the New Testament 
7.	Circumcision and the New Covenant 
8.	The Dark Secret of Melchizedek 
Chapter 7.  The Revelation of Armageddon 
Chapter 8.  Prayer of Twain 
Bibliography


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Never trust a woman who covers you with a blanket.

Judges 4:18-21 Jael went out to meet Sisera and said to him, “Come into my tent sir. You will be safe here in our protection.  Don’t be afraid.” So he went into her tent and she covered him with a blanket.

“Stand in the door of the tent,” he told her, “and if anyone comes by, looking for me, tell them no one is here.”

Then Jael took a sharp tent peg and a hammer and, quietly creeping up to him as he slept, she drove the peg into his temples to the ground; and so he died. (Living Bible)


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Here is one of the enigmatic stories in the Bible. It looks as though "the Lord"
should have been translated to The Devil.

Exodus 4:20-26 So Moses took his wife and sons, put them on a donkey and started back to Egypt. And he took the staff of God in his hand.
The Lord said to Moses . . . “Then say to Pharaoh, ‘This is what the Lord says: Israel is my firstborn son, and I told you, “Let my son go that he may worship me.” But you refused to let him go, so I will kill your firstborn son.’”

At a lodging place on the way, the Lord met Moses and was about to kill him. But Zipporah took a flint knife, cut off her son’s foreskin and touched Moses’ feet with it. “Surely you are a bridegroom of blood to me,” she said. So the Lord let him alone. (New International Version)


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

From Holy Enigma!  What did Solomon think about women?

Proverbs 11:22 A beautiful woman lacking discretion and modesty is like a fine gold ring in a pig’s snout. (Living Bible)

Proverbs 19:13 A rebellious son is a calamity to his father and a nagging wife annoys like constant dripping. (Living Bible)

Proverbs 21:9  It’s better to live in the corner of an attic than with a crabby woman in a lovely home. (Living Bible)

Proverbs 21:19 Better to live in the desert than with a quarrelsome, complaining wife. (Living Bible)

Proverbs 27:15 A constant dripping on a rainy day and a cranky woman are much alike.  You can no more stop her complaints than you can stop the wind. (Living Bible)

Proverbs 31:2-3 Oh my son, whom I have dedicated to the Lord, don’t spend your time with women—the royal pathway to destruction. (Living Bible)

Ecclesiastes 7:27-28  This is my conclusion, says the preacher, one tenth of one percent of the men I interviewed could be said to be wise, but not one woman! (Living Bible)


----------



## Sky Warrior (Mar 1, 2010)

Bible verses you will never hear in Sunday School. Just cut the price back to $.99


----------

